
Show HN: Dogecoin Average - the price of Doge - Two9A
http://dogecoinaverage.com/
======
willholloway
The signal to buy was when Dogecoin volume doubled Bitcoin volume. You had a
couple days before the world realized how underpriced Doge was. Doge was
around 45-50 Satoshis then.

Funding the Jamaican bobsled team, and tapping into Cool Runnings millenial
nostalgia was a great PR move by the Doge community.

The recent price correction is probably due to mining pools jumping in when
profitability soared before difficulty adjusted.

The Doge community has a saying "To the moon!". Moon being defined by many as
$1 per coin.

Edit:

Watch the video at [http://howtodoge.com](http://howtodoge.com) to get a feel
for the community effort to go "to the moon!"

~~~
BrainInAJar
> The Doge community has a saying "To the moon!". Moon being defined by many
> as $1 per coin.

And the latest PR move is to get dogecoin quite literally to the moon by
figuring out how to fund PSU's Lunar Lion moon probe

~~~
Two9A
Apparently, a laser engraving of a Shiba Inu on the side of the craft would
cost comparatively little.

I might donate a Doge or a few.

------
codewiz
This other site shows market cap for all the notable cryptocurrencies,
including Dogecoin: [http://coinmarketcap.com/](http://coinmarketcap.com/)

~~~
Pxtl
... hah, link that to mining costs and make your miners automatically switch
currencies as the market fluctuates.

~~~
Two9A
Unsurprisingly, this has been done.

[https://www.multipool.us/](https://www.multipool.us/)

(Guess it goes to show there are no new ideas left in the world...)

------
sliverstorm
I don't mean to be critical, and maybe I'm missing a UI element, but charts
that cannot be scaled on the X axis (i.e. select a timeframe) are not very
useful.

~~~
willholloway
I agree. This price chart makes it look like Doge is in a downtrend. This
chart is after price jumped ~500%

------
adrianwaj
Hi, does the JSON offer a straight global average (rather than individually by
market) and then ideally a USD conversion from bitcoinaverage (that site is
open-sourced if you didn't know - but integrations need to built per
exchange.) You may want to open this one too.

~~~
Two9A
It does!

All the fiat currency values are calculated by taking the weighted averages in
DOGE, and multiplying by the price of 1 BTC from BitcoinAverage.

If you don't see what you're looking for here, let me know:
[http://dogecoinaverage.com/USD.json](http://dogecoinaverage.com/USD.json)

~~~
adrianwaj
okay @dogeprice and @dogeboost are now active with price tweeted every 30mins
and 6h respectively, both D and USD.

Logos from [http://dogecoinlogo.com/](http://dogecoinlogo.com/)

I ended up using a background image I originally designed to promote cryptos
and litecoin, but tweaked it to appeal to 15 yr olds and dogecoin.
[http://imgur.com/gallery/XpwIWM0](http://imgur.com/gallery/XpwIWM0)

------
jmedwards
Honestly, how are we going to explain ourselves to the year 2200?

[http://dogecoin.com/](http://dogecoin.com/)

~~~
phy6
"Hey grandpaw, what kind of dog did you have?", David inquired, his eyes
pointing to the gilded picture above the fireplace. At the bottom of the
ornate frame was an out of place comic sans font that read "to the moon".
Grandpaw reached for his glasses. Looking closer, David noticed the background
of the painting was filled with smaller phrases. "such amaze" read one of the
vague, but positive half thoughts--another was simply "wow". David recalled
this was same way his parents talked to grandpaw, as it if was some dialect of
a bygone era. Finally fixing his spectacles, Grandpaw mustered, "Oh, I never
had a dog...". While turning gingerly in his favorite green chair to face the
painting, his eyes raised in kind remembrance. "That's a _doge_, my child.",
he proclaimed, with emphasis on the peculiar pronunciation. "That's how
grandpa made his millions."

------
wellboy
Wow this thread was severely punished. Rank #34 with 56 upvotes and posted 2h
ago. There is another post on the front page with 37 upvotes posted 2h ago on
rank #5. Wow. So punishment. Very algorithmci downwotes.

~~~
Two9A
I've no idea.

Maybe HN doesn't like the fact that OP is posting so much in the comments?

------
ck2
You should add difficulty/hashrate charts too and maybe the ability to overlay
any two charts.

Did you hack out a custom address? How is that possible since a private key
has to exist. I thought one was based on the other.

~~~
Two9A
There's a vanity address generator, which bruteforces private keys until it
finds a corresponding public key that matches your desired pattern.

I forget where the generator lives, but it runs locally and eats CPU for
hours.

------
lvs
Also worth comparing to:

[http://doge.yottabyte.nu](http://doge.yottabyte.nu)

[http://dogemonitor.com](http://dogemonitor.com) (seems overcapacity these
days)

~~~
swirlycheetah
Can I add [http://wowsuch.io](http://wowsuch.io) to the mix? It's rather
simple right now but I'm actively working on new features right now.

------
stevenwagner
[http://themisescircle.org/blog/2013/08/22/the-problem-
with-a...](http://themisescircle.org/blog/2013/08/22/the-problem-with-
altcoins/)

~~~
DennisP
Yes, the big question is whether currency has such a strong network effect
that one will dominate. Hayek argued the opposite, and wrote a book claiming
that a system of competing private currencies would be ideal.

There are also a few technical arguments in favor of multiple currencies. At
the moment we don't know how to scale a single blockchain to major-currency
levels, unless we do mostly off-chain transactions. And with appropriate
software, accepting lots of currencies doesn't have to be harder for a
merchant than accepting one. There's also some work on cross-chain currency
trading without a trusted intermediary.

------
mrfusion
Is there a place to trade bitcoins for dogecoins?

~~~
MysticFear
[https://github.com/ummjackson/dogecoin-
resources#exchanges](https://github.com/ummjackson/dogecoin-
resources#exchanges)

If you are feeling generous, my referral link from Cryptsy (largest exchange
by volume):
[https://www.cryptsy.com/users/register?refid=25234](https://www.cryptsy.com/users/register?refid=25234)

~~~
mrfusion
Thanks. I just signed up. But my deposit isn't going through.

I'm trying to make a support request, but any idea what goes into the
"requester" field on the support request?

~~~
mrfusion
OK, I guess the requester field is for my email address? Seems weird since
they already have it.

------
wellboy
Can you please make it like this:
[http://bitcointicker.co/](http://bitcointicker.co/)

------
galapago
I wonder who is buying dogecoins and why..

~~~
wellboy
For an investment opportunity, the price has quintupled over the last 72h you
know. And for fun. :)

------
deleted_account
Ok, so we now have Bitcoin, Litecoin, and...Dogecoin, "an open source peer-to-
peer cryptocurrency, favored by Shiba Inus worldwide"

Can we officially declare that crypto-currencies have jumped the shark?

~~~
DennisP
That's how I felt about Dogecoin at first, but their silliness seems to have
generated an unusually nice community. I'm starting to think that's a more
important factor than I'd realized. It's taken them to #7 in market cap,
despite being technically a straight copy of Litecoin.
[http://coinmarketcap.com/](http://coinmarketcap.com/)

~~~
Two9A
The community, and particularly the generosity of tipping, seems to have been
a driving factor. There are already multiple "tipping bots" on Twitter, which
will give out Doge on command.

There's speculation that a similar functionality for Facebook would be like
strapping SRB's to the side of the Doge moonrocket, and give it Much Velocity.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
You mention the generosity (which I agree with), but also the act of online
tipping is a use case that crypto-currencies handle substantially better than
me putting a dollar bill in a paper envelope and mailing it or paying a 25
cent transaction fee to tip 10 cents.

~~~
Pxtl
Yup. Reddit had bitcoin tipping functionality back when bitcoins were a buck
or two. Getting tipped a quarter convinced me to figure out this
cryptocurrency thing. Taking that mechanism outside of the Reddit sandbox is a
big help.

And yeah, I spent my quarter-BTC on Humble Bundles. Oops.

------
revx
Is there a way to buy doge for cash yet?

~~~
Two9A
Not yet. Cryptsy, at the very least, are working on a DOGE/USD market; I know
there are other exchanges doing the same, but I forget which.

------
mcclux
Nice work!

